# Pronúncia da marca "Honda"



## intruder

Olá amigos. 
Como vocês pronunciam Honda? Como "onda" ou "konda"? Já que não existe o som "h" em português.

Obrigado!


----------



## pfaa09

É o mesmo que "Onde" ou "Onda".
H não se pronuncia. Só serve mesmo para a escrita.


----------



## RoinujNosde

Nesse caso, tem som de R, como em "roupa":
_Ronda_


----------



## pfaa09

RoinujNosde said:


> Nesse caso, tem som de R, como em "roupa":
> _Ronda_


???


----------



## RoinujNosde

pfaa09 said:


> ???


No Brasil, pronunciamos o H de "Honda" como se fosse R de "roupa".


----------



## jazyk

Sim, no Brasil tem o som do nosso R.

Para saber mais: pronúncia de hóquei | DicionarioeGramatica.com


----------



## pfaa09

RoinujNosde said:


> No Brasil, pronunciamos o H de "Honda" como se fosse R de "roupa".


Peço desculpa pelas minhas interrogações, não fazia a menor ideia.


----------



## RoinujNosde

pfaa09 said:


> Peço desculpa pelas minhas interrogações, não fazia a menor ideia.


Sem problema.
Nem eu fazia ideia de que falavam "Onda"...


----------



## guihenning

Já ouvi bastante gente que não pronuncia o agá, mas a pronúncia geral, no Brasil, é [ʜõdɐ]


----------



## RoinujNosde

Como é a pronúncia no país de origem da marca?


----------



## jazyk

Výslovnost honda civic: Jak vyslovit honda civic v japonština, španělština


----------



## guihenning

Ao que parece, é ʜoːnda

P.S cross post


----------



## RoinujNosde

Obrigado.


----------



## pfaa09

RoinujNosde said:


> Nem eu fazia ideia de que falavam "Onda"...


Em Portugal o "H" é sempre ignorado.
No inglês, como sabemos, há sempre aquela pronúncia que se percebe que há um "h", é quase como um suspiro (leve).
Em Portugal, nem isso. Só mesmo o contexto é que ajuda a perceber.


----------



## RoinujNosde

pfaa09 said:


> Em Portugal o "H" é sempre ignorado


No Brasil é a mesma coisa. "Honda" é exceção.


----------



## guihenning

Antigamente, os agás estrangeiros eram pronunciados mudos como os nossos; depois até vou pesquisar por comerciais antigos da Honda para ver se não era assim que normalmente se falava. Já vi pessoas que não têm muito contato com línguas estrangeiras ou mais velhas pronunciarem ‘onda’. Eu creio que hodiernamente a tendência brasileira seja aspirar agás doutras línguas, exceto as românicas, embora jamais se aspire um agá português.


----------



## intruder

Agradeço as respostas de todos. 

@guihenning 
Não entendi esse trecho 
>>>seja aspirar agás doutras línguas, exceto as românicas, embora jamais se aspire um agá português.

Aqui nesse contexto "aspirar" quer dizer "adotar"?

Aliás, fiquei pensando e me lembrei que o mesmo acontece com "hobby" e "hóquei". Que são pronunciados no Brasil como "robby" e "róckei". 
@pfaa09 e em Portugal, será que "h" se cala até nas palavras hobby e hóquei?


----------



## pfaa09

intruder said:


> @pfaa09 e em Portugal, será que "h" se cala até nas palavras hobby e hóquei?


Sim, nenhum "H" se pronuncia com qualquer som.


----------



## guihenning

intruder said:


> Aqui nesse contexto "aspirar" quer dizer "adotar"?


Aspirar quer dizer, literalmente, soprar ar pela boca. Ao pronunciar palavras inglesas ou alemãs, por exemplo, o agá é quase sempre aspirado:_ hobby, hockey, Hund, Husten, gehören, prohibited, Vergangenheit, helicopter, daheim…


intruder said:



			Aliás, fiquei pensando e me lembrei que o mesmo acontece com "hobby" e "hóquei". Que são pronunciados no Brasil como "robby" e "róckei".
		
Click to expand...

_Se eu ler ‘hobby’ e ‘hockey’, tendo a pronunciar à inglesa, entretanto, se leio ‘hóquei’, pronuncio à portuguesa ‘ókei’.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Antigamente, os agás estrangeiros eram pronunciados mudos como os nossos; depois até vou pesquisar por comerciais antigos da Honda para ver se não era assim que normalmente se falava. Já vi pessoas que não têm muito contato com línguas estrangeiras ou mais velhas pronunciarem ‘onda’. Eu creio que hodiernamente a tendência brasileira seja aspirar agás doutras línguas, exceto as românicas, embora jamais se aspire um agá português.



Este tópico é ótimo. Tenho algo a dizer sobre o assunto. Percebi uma tendência no colégio que vai bem ao encontro disso que falou. Os meus professores costumam pronunciar palavras estrangeiras com o agá mudo, enquanto os meus colegas mais jovens tendem a pronunciar o agá com o som atual do erre, mesmo quando não seria exatamente correto fazê-lo (“Helsinque”, o nome já aportuguesado da capital da Finlândia, foi uma vez pronunciado como “Relsinque”). Aliás, falando disso, ouvi já uma pronúncia híbrida: pronunciando “hóquei” (a forma aportuguesada mesmo, e não “hockey”), um colega pronunciou o agá como se fosse no inglês e o resto da palavra da maneira portuguesa. Talvez o fato de os mais velhos pronunciarem o agá de forma muda seja resquício dos tempos em que o nosso erre era o vibrante múltiplo alveolar e não existia o som aspirado atual na língua portuguesa.


----------



## Dymn

Então o /h/ é o som usado para o _r_ múltiple no Brasil? O /r/ e o /ʁ/ não existem? Ou simplesmente tornaram-se minoritárias no país todo?



pfaa09 said:


> Sim, nenhum "H" se pronuncia com qualquer som.


E como é que vocês falam o _j_ castelhano (p.ex. _Badajoz, Rioja_)? Já ouvi o Cristiano Ronaldo e o Mourinho a pronunciarem com o r português, é esta a pronúncia mais habitual?


----------



## Nonstar

Eu pronuncio estes dois nomes da mesma maneira que você, Dymn.


----------



## Dymn

Com /x/?


----------



## Nonstar

Sim. Não o faria de outra forma.


----------



## olivinha

Nonstar said:


> Sim. Não o faria de outra forma.


Mas se você estivesse falando em português, e tivesse que dizer Rioja, como você pronunciaria o "r"? Com a mesma pronúncia do "j"?


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, pronunciamos os nomes espanhóis com _'j' _com o som do _'j' _português, como em '_janela', 'jovem', _etc.


----------



## Nonstar

olivinha said:


> Mas se você estivesse falando em português, e tivesse que dizer Rioja, como você pronunciaria o "r"? Com a mesma pronúncia do "j"?


Não, Olivinha. Eu uso a pronúncia do espanhol.


----------



## Dymn

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, pronunciamos os nomes espanhóis com _'j' _com o som do _'j' _português, como em '_janela', 'jovem', _etc.


Mas é só preguiça ou as pessoas não sabem que o som verdadeiro é completamente diferente?


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, pronunciamos os nomes espanhóis com _'j' _com o som do _'j' _português, como em '_janela', 'jovem', _etc.


Idem, no meu caso e da maioria das pessoas que conheço e assisto - acho que é prevalente, no Brasil. Por exemplo, a mídia sempre chama o Papa Francisco de Jorge, mesmo e não "RorRe". Uma das poucas exceções é o nome Juan, dito "Ruan".

Alias, recomendo, sobre este assunto, que se assista, no youtube, ao vídeo "Woody Allen", no canal Porta dos Fundos.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Mas é só preguiça ou as pessoas não sabem que o som verdadeiro é completamente diferente?



Preguiça, porquê? O som do '_j_' espanhol não existe em português. Mesmo quem sabe pronuncia à portuguesa e não apenas por facilidade, mas porque esse é o nome (e a pronúncia) tradicional em Portugal. "Verdadeiro" é relativo. Muitos desses lugares têm nomes em português há muitos séculos e, como é o caso de '_Badajoz_', desempenharam papéis de grande relevo na nossa história comum. Logo, é lógico que tenham nomes próprios em português, que são igualmente "verdadeiros" para nós. '_Amberes_', por exemplo, é menos verdadeiro em espanhol?  Imagine os espanhóis a terem de dizer '_Anvers_' ou '_Antwerpen_' em vez de _'Amberes_'. Se até os belgas usam nomes diferentes...


----------



## olivinha

Dymn said:


> Mas é só preguiça ou as pessoas não sabem que o som verdadeiro é completamente diferente?


E como você pronuncia o "j" em Rio de Janeiro?


----------



## Dymn

Carfer said:


> Mesmo quem sabe pronuncia à portuguesa e não apenas por facilidade, mas porque esse é o nome (e a pronúncia) tradicional em Portugal


Entendi. Sei que o som não existe em português, mas estranhei porque vocês têm sons mais pertos do que o /ʒ/, por exemplo o /ʁ/, ou comer o som mesmo como fazem com as palavras inglesas. Ou /k/, em catalão também não há /x/ e antigamente quando as pessoas mal falavam castelhano substituíam-no assim. Mas bom, faz sentido se é questão de tradição. Em catalão a cidade de Cartagena é lida com /ʒ/ por tradição também, mas Badajoz, Rioja, Jaén, Getafe, todo com /x/.

Na verdade _José Mourinho _é lido como /xo'se/ em Espanha, como se fosse espanhol, acho que podiam fazer uma adaptação e dizer pelo menos /ʝuˈse/, mas bom, também há o facto dos dois nomes escreverem-se da mesma maneira...



olivinha said:


> E como você pronuncia "j" em Rio de Janeiro?


Em catalão com /ʒ/, castelhano /x/, é verdade


----------



## Carfer

Pois temos, mas a questão é porque é que haveríamos de os usar? Julgo que em nenhuma língua os falantes têm a preocupação de observar a pronúncia original dos nomes estrangeiros. No caso dos nomes espanhóis com _'j_', e especialmente no caso de Badajoz, talvez não devêssemos sequer perder de vista que a própria pronúncia do _'j_' espanhol também evoluiu. Já foi /ʒ/ como a portuguesa ou francesa e só há cerca de trezentos anos estabilizou na actual.  Não sei quando o nome '_Badajoz_' se impôs no português (na Idade Média e até ao fim do domínio filipino, o nome português da cidade era '_Badalhouce_', mais próximo da que se julga ser a sua raiz árabe), mas é bem provável que o tenha sido numa altura em que o som ainda era o mesmo nas duas línguas. Se a união de coroas tivesse subsistido, é natural que a nossa pronúncia também tivesse evoluído, por força da integração política dos dois países e à semelhança doutras línguas ibéricas, mas, na falta desta e sem sermos particularmente seguidistas em relação ao castelhano, penso que é natural que a tivéssemos mantido.


----------



## guihenning

Dymn said:


> Então o /h/ é o som usado para o _r_ múltiple no Brasil?


Sim, /h/ para erres em início de palavra e em coda silábica. É também a pronúncia do dígrafo <rr> — na maior parte do país.


Dymn said:


> O /r/ e o /ʁ/ não existem? Ou simplesmente tornaram-se minoritárias no país todo?


Existem, mas cada região prefere uma forma diferente. No Rio de Janeiro a alofonia é extensa, pode sempre ocorrer [h, χ, x, ʁ]


----------



## Vanda

Exatamente como disse Carfer: por que devo pronunciar em espanhol um nome existente no português? E concordo com toda argumentação dele referente ao assunto para o português brasileiro.


----------



## Dymn

Vanda said:


> Exatamente como disse Carfer: por que devo pronunciar em espanhol um nome existente no português?


Bom, Badajoz eu entendo porque é uma cidade relativamente grande e ao pé da fronteira, mas nem todos os nomes espanhóis (não só topónimos, também nomes de pessoa) têm necessáriamente tradição em português. Mas pronto, não levo a mal, era só curiosidade!


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> Antigamente, os agás estrangeiros eram pronunciados mudos como os nossos; depois até vou pesquisar por comerciais antigos da Honda para ver se não era assim que normalmente se falava. Já vi pessoas que não têm muito contato com línguas estrangeiras ou mais velhas pronunciarem ‘onda’. Eu creio que hodiernamente a tendência brasileira seja aspirar agás doutras línguas, exceto as românicas, embora jamais se aspire um agá português.



Sabes doutra palavra em que os brasileiros aspirem o agá sem ser as do inglês?


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Bom, Badajoz eu entendo porque é uma cidade relativamente grande e ao pé da fronteira, mas nem todos os nomes espanhóis (não só topónimos, também nomes de pessoa) têm necessáriamente tradição em português. Mas pronto, não levo a mal, era só curiosidade!


Sim, mas reduzir a questão a Badajoz e à proximidade da fronteira é pressupor um nível de conhecimento muito reduzido de Espanha pelos portugueses. Não é, nem nunca foi, verdade.
Quando um país só tem um vizinho, por cujo território há que passar para chegar, por terra, ao resto do mundo, quando esse vizinho é bastante maior e, consequentemente, mais poderoso, quando esse tal vizinho foi, durante séculos, o principal inimigo e a origem ou via de passagem de todas as invasões que esse país sofreu, há que ter vistas mais largas do que as cidades de fronteira por uma questão de simples sobrevivência. Quando, ainda por cima, os dois partilham a mesma cultura europeia, têm línguas semelhantes e, desde sempre, interesses comuns, designadamente imperiais, seguramente que, pelo menos o mais pequeno e mais fraco não se pode dar ao luxo de ignorar sobranceiramente o outro. Mesmo que, por absurdo, o quisesse, a realidade acabava por se lhe impor. Quero eu dizer que Espanha foi sempre bastante bem conhecida dos portugueses e a língua castelhana também. Temos tendência a ignorar  ou esquecer até que ponto fomos sempre interdependentes. O comércio de Portugal com Espanha e, particularmente, com os portos espanhóis, do norte ou do Mediterrâneo, foi sempre intenso. Só isso torna logo conhecido um grande número de cidades daí. Historicamente, a nobreza portuguesa, grande e pequena, teve sempre laços familiares estreitos e interesses e propriedades em Espanha. A consanguinidade das próprias famílias reais chegou a ser tal no período áureo de ambos os países que até se pode dizer que era só uma. Por via de casamentos, eram todos tios, sobrinhos e primos próximos, que cirandavam duma corte para a outra. Por alguma razão tivemos reis comuns durante sessenta anos. Filipe II era filho de portuguesa, a Beltraneja também, o príncipe de Éboli e Cristóvão de Moura, os validos de Filipe II, idem. A corte portuguesa, neste período, aliás, era bilingue (Gil Vicente, o criador do teatro português, até escreveu algumas das suas obras em castelhano). A restauração da independência portuguesa teve um forte esteio na futura rainha Luísa de Gusmão, uma espanhola da casa ducal de Medina Sidónia.  Muitos intelectuais daqui formaram-se em Salamanca. Junte-lhe os inúmeros portugueses que emigraram para Espanha e que, certamente, sabiam para onde iam (os pais de Velasquez, por exemplo, foram para Sevilha). Quer outro exemplo típico desta interpenetração? D. Francisco Manuel de Melo, um dos nossos grandes escritores e general de Espanha, activo na Flandres e na Catalunha. A mãe era espanhola, filha do alcalde de Alcalá de Henares e, por sua vez, neta do gramático português Duarte Nunes de Leão. Resumindo, a gente portuguesa que podia influenciar e difundir o conhecimento de Espanha, se não andava cá e lá, tinha, pelo menos, contacto com quem podia andar - e eram muitos os que andavam. E toda essa gente falava castelhano. Neste quadro, não vejo como concluir pelo desconhecimento pelos portugueses dos nomes das cidades espanholas, tal como os espanhóis os pronunciavam, já em épocas bastante recuadas. Hoje, tudo isso continua a ser verdade (se quiser ver, o El País de anteontem publicou no suplemento Verne um artigo a esse propósito), talvez mais do lado português do que do espanhol. O que é compreensível, naturalmente.


----------



## englishmania

Digam-me uma marca espanhola com ''j'' para eu ver como pronuncio. 

Quanto a nomes próprios, bem, não sei, penso que depende. Dizemos "Juan" (Juan Carlos de Espanha, Juan Luis Guerra, Juan Guaidó),  "Javier" (Javier Bardem)  e Alejandro" (Alejandro Sanz) como em castelhano. Até "Rajoy" (Mariano Rajoy) pronunciamos à espanhola.

No entanto, acho que a pronúncia de "Julio" (Julio Iglesias), por exemplo, já varia, sendo mais comum dizer Júlio à portuguesa (parece-me).


----------



## meencantesp

Já vi muita gente com vergonha de pronunciar palavras em espanhol, mesmo sabendo fazê-lo. Ou a pessoa pronuncia em português ou cria um híbrido (para Juan, ou se diz “Juã” ou diz “Ruã”). Parece que certos sons do espanhol causam certa vergonha a alguns, como por exemplo pronunciar o “uan” de “Juan” à espanhola (algo perfeitamente possível para um falante de português com algum contato com o inglês, por exemplo). Além disso, muitos se envergonham de pronunciar o erre vibrante múltiplo alveolar também (o que é curioso, já que o Sul é a única região que permanece _relativamente _de pé com o seu erre tradicional, que está morrendo aos poucos). É certo que isso é mais uma experiência de colégio, o que não reflete a população brasileira como um todo, mas tampouco deve ser um fenômeno isolado.


----------



## machadinho

Nem sempre é possível respeitar a pronúncia de termos isolados segundo a fonética de uma língua dentro de uma frase em outra sem quebrar a cadência ou perder a naturalidade. Às vezes é possível, mas nem sempre. E quando é, não raro fica afetado, soa desnecessário, parece exibicionismo. Um professor meu insistia em pronunciar 'Nietzsche' direitinho em alemão o tempo todo (a longa, o [ts], o fechamento da glote, o xuá) no meio das frases, brasileiras mais impossível. Ele só queria lembrar a todos que falava alemão. Ver dessas criancices em vintões é tolerável. Num senhor já grisalho dá preguiça.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Sabes doutra palavra em que os brasileiros aspirem o agá sem ser as do inglês?


haikai
hare krishna
heideggeriano
hegeliano
etc.,
e uma penca de termos em latim com aspiração que às vezes aparece mas mais frequentemente não: homo sapiens, habeas corpus etc.


----------



## Vanda

Algumas palavras, talvez pela raridade de uso em português brasileiro, são pronunciadas mais ou menos como no espanhol. Estou falando dum país longe da Espanha, portanto sem o benefício que a proximidade traz e assim o desconhecimento parcial da pronúncia local. Certo que  estamos rodeados de espanhol, mas então tendemos a dizer algumas palavras do jeito que nossos vizinhos a dizem. Um exemplo é a "paeja" , bem como dizem os argentinos e não como os espanhóis a pronunciam.
Para nomes de cidades, históricos , etc., iremos usar a pronúncia aportuguesada. Não vejo nenhuma tendência de animosidade, apenas o que todas as línguas fazem com palavras estrangeiras. Falando nisso, e só pra exemplificar, acho tão charmoso o que os franceses fazem com o inglês, por exemplo. Minha amiga brasileira, vivendo em Nice atualmente, diz que não há meio de os alunos particulares de inglês pronunciarem happy hour  de outro modo que não "appy hour".


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Algumas palavras, talvez pela raridade de uso em português brasileiro, são pronunciadas mais ou menos como no espanhol. Estou falando dum país longe da Espanha, portanto sem o benefício que a proximidade traz e assim o desconhecimento parcial da pronúncia local. Certo que  estamos rodeados de espanhol, mas então tendemos a dizer algumas palavras do jeito que nossos vizinhos a dizem. Um exemplo é a "paeja" , bem como dizem os argentinos e não como os espanhóis a pronunciam.


Estamos falando de paella? Os brasileiros não dizem paelha?


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, dizemos "paelha".

Vanda, já agora, esses alunos dizem "appy Hour" ou "appy our"?


----------



## olivinha

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal, dizemos "paelha".
> 
> Vanda, já agora, esses alunos dizem "appy Hour" ou "appy our"?


o "h" de hour não é aspirado.


----------



## englishmania

olivinha said:


> o "h" de hour não é aspirado.


Eu sei que não, mas os alunos têm tendência de aspirar ou pronunciar "h" em palavras em que isso não é suposto acontecer. Até dizem "h_eyes_", "h_ears_"...


----------



## Alecm

olivinha said:


> Estamos falando de paella? Os brasileiros não dizem paelha?


Ouço paelha de algumas pessoas e paedja de outras


----------



## Nonstar

Ou ainda _paêia._


----------



## Vanda

Brasileiros, que não eu, dizem paeja como os argentinos. É só assistir um de mil programas de cozinha na tv para comprovar.


----------



## Nonstar

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros, que não eu, dizem paeja como os argentinos. É só assistir um de mil programas de cozinha na tv para comprovar.


Os argentinos não dizem _paêcha,_ Vanda?


----------



## Vanda

Pros meus ouvidos é paeja, se não for assim, os brasileiros, imitando a fala mais próxima, dizem paeja.


----------



## olivinha

Alecm said:


> Ouço paelha de algumas pessoas e paedja de outras


Paedja? Vixi....
"Paêia", como disse o Nonstar eu já escutei também. Até paela!
Paeja será por influência do espanhol rioplatense. Não deixa de ser curioso que se escolha esta pronúncia para um prato tão típico da Espanha.

A pronúncia que aparece neste site é com lh.


----------



## Dymn

Acho que é com _lh_ que faz mais sentido em português.



Nonstar said:


> Os argentinos não dizem _paêcha,_ Vanda?





Vanda said:


> Pros meus ouvidos é paeja


Ambas as pronúncias são habituais na Argentina, mas a pronúncia com _ch_ está a ganhar peso entre as camadas jovens e urbanas.



englishmania said:


> Quanto a nomes próprios, bem, não sei, penso que depende. Dizemos "Juan" (Juan Carlos de Espanha, Juan Luis Guerra, Juan Guaidó), "Javier" (Javier Bardem) e Alejandro" (Alejandro Sanz) como em castelhano. Até "Rajoy" (Mariano Rajoy) pronunciamos à espanhola.
> 
> No entanto, acho que a pronúncia de "Julio" (Julio Iglesias), por exemplo, já varia, sendo mais comum dizer Júlio à portuguesa (parece-me).


Faz sentido, vocês mantêm a pronúncia dos nomes diferentes mas pronunciam à portuguesa os nomes escritos da mesma maneira: _Júlio, José, Jorge, Jesús_... estou errado?


----------



## olivinha

Dymn said:


> Faz sentido, vocês mantêm a pronúncia dos nomes diferentes mas pronunciam à portuguesa os nomes escritos da mesma maneira: _Júlio, José, Jorge, Jesús_... estou errado?


E na hora de pronunciar Ramón? Já teve Ramón que virou "presunto" na minha mão... sem querer.


----------



## englishmania

Dymn said:


> Faz sentido, vocês mantêm a pronúncia dos nomes diferentes mas pronunciam à portuguesa os nomes escritos da mesma maneira: _Júlio, José, Jorge, Jesús_... estou errado?



Acho que provavelmente está certo.


----------



## Dalieux

Quanto à dúvida original, moro no Sul do Brasil e afirmo que por aqui todos pronunciam o H em palavras estrangeiras (exceto quando se sabe que é mudo, como em "hour"). A forma de realização pode diferir de falante para falante, mas a mais comum é de fato o suave /h/, seguido de longe por /χ/ e /x/ caso a pessoa já tenha uma tendência natural a pronunciar seus erres de forma mais forte.
Nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciar 'appy', 'óbby', 'óquei', e certamente soaria errado para qualquer um por aqui omitir esses sons. Seria tão estranho quanto alguém pronunciar 'rato' como 'ato', de tão normalizado que esse som acabou se tornando.


----------



## meencantesp

Dalieux said:


> Quanto à dúvida original, moro no Sul do Brasil e afirmo que por aqui todos pronunciam o H em palavras estrangeiras (exceto quando se sabe que é mudo, como em "hour"). A forma de realização pode diferir de falante para falante, mas a mais comum é de fato o suave /h/, seguido de longe por /χ/ e /x/ caso a pessoa já tenha uma tendência natural a pronunciar seus erres de forma mais forte.
> Nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciar 'appy', 'óbby', 'óquei', e certamente soaria errado para qualquer um por aqui omitir esses sons. Seria tão estranho quanto alguém pronunciar 'rato' como 'ato', de tão normalizado que esse som acabou se tornando.



Não me parece que sejam absolutamente todos, porque ouço com relativa frequência o som do agá ser mudo aqui no Rio Grande do Sul (de gente mais velha, em geral). Mas é certo que isso depende do contexto. Há as palavras provindas do inglês mas aportuguesadas, como “hóquei”, que me parecem ser mais facilmente pronunciadas com o agá mudo (pessoalmente, acho até natural que assim seja), e outras sem aportuguesamento, como “happy” (inserida em “happy-hour”), que, aí sim, não terão o agá omitido com tanta facilidade. A exposição maior ao inglês muito provavelmente favorece a não omissão do som do agá.


----------



## Dalieux

Claro, naturalmente não tem como ser absolutamente todos, foi um exagero meu. Mas pronunciar os agás em palavras estrangeiras é certamente a norma e não a exceção. O que faz sentido se considerarmos que esse fonema existe no português, é o mesmo som de 'rr'. Alguns farão mais forte, outros farão mais suave, mas em geral 9 entre 10 saberão que a palavra 'have' se pronuncia algo como "révi". Pessoalmente, eu acharia muito estranho se alguém me falasse que gosta de 'óquei'. A pessoa não precisa pronunciar tudo certinho como se fala em inglês, especialmente o final da palavra, mas o mínimo que meus ouvidos esperam é ouvir um som de 'rr' no começo.
O problema surge na hora de pronunciar o 'th', o 'L' inglês, o 't' e o 'p' expirado, etc. Esses sim são fonemas que as pessoas ignoram e nem percebem que fazem errado.


----------



## guihenning

Se leio “hockey”, espero ouvir aspiração. Se leio “hóquei” não há razão para esperar que haja, já que aportuguesamentos seguem a fonotaxe portuguesa, não aquela da sua proveniência.


----------



## Carfer

Dalieux said:


> Mas pronunciar os agás em palavras estrangeiras é certamente a norma e não a exceção. O que faz sentido se considerarmos que esse fonema existe no português, é o mesmo som de 'rr'.



E como é que pronuncia '_hotel_' (termo igualmente de origem estrangeira, do francês.)?  _rrotel?_


----------



## Dalieux

Hotel pronunciamos com agá mudo. É um vocábulo que está no português há muito tempo e portanto não consideramos estrangeiro.


----------



## guihenning

Não me parece que a falta de aspiração de palavras francesas seja pelo sentimento de palavra estrangeira ou não. No geral, todo empréstimo de língua românica não terá agás aspirados porque nessas línguas não se aspiram os agás, tal como aparentemente já não se fazia no latim vulgar, do qual provêm. 
Para o caso do Brasil atual, penso que o normal será aspirar palavras inglesas e palavras cuja proveniência seja incerta ou aparentada com aquela língua (como seria o caso do alemão, por exemplo). Para todo o mais, os agás são mudos.


----------



## Dalieux

guihenning said:


> Se leio “hockey”, espero ouvir aspiração. Se leio “hóquei” não há razão para esperar que haja, já que aportuguesamentos seguem a fonotaxe portuguesa, não aquela da sua proveniência.



Concordo que em princípio não haveria razão para se esperar, mas é algo que muitos fazem de qualquer forma. Por exemplo, eu nunca esperaria alguém pronunciar o verbo aportuguesado 'haquear' sem o som de H na frente. Acho que é uma tendência especialmente para termos que entraram recentemente no português (menos de 100 anos). Mas admito que há exceções, notoriamente a palavra hambúrguer: aqui eu jamais esperaria alguém pronunciar o H.


----------



## Dalieux

guihenning said:


> Não me parece que a falta de aspiração de palavras francesas seja pelo sentimento de palavra estrangeira ou não. No geral, todo empréstimo de língua românica não terá agás aspirados porque nessas línguas não se aspiram os agás, tal como aparentemente já não se fazia no latim vulgar, do qual provêm.



Acho que esse fenômeno, apesar de ainda existir, era mais válido no passado do que na nossa era de informação globalizada. É muito mais fácil das pessoas terem contato com a pronúncia de palavras estrangeiras hoje em dia, especialmente as inglesas. As pessoas vão naturalmente tentar imitar o som da palavra original utilizando sua biblioteca de sons nativos. Pouco importa se na escrita muitas palavras em português não pronunciam o H, o que importa é que nos estrangeirismos as pessoas notam que existe um som ali, e que se parece com 'rr', então nada mais natural que reproduzir esse som a despeito de qualquer herança ortográfica que reste no idioma escrito nativo.


----------

